# 20.5.6 To Do List Bug



## kes601 (Sep 27, 2015)

Since getting 20.5.6 I'm unable to manage my To Do List. I can get to the To Do List, but if I try to go into any of the scheduled recordings to manage them, it goes to the next screen then immediately bounces back to the To Do List. This is happening on the Roamio and Minis. I've tried restarting the Roamio and it has not helped.

Any ideas?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I'm seeing this as of this morning. It definitely wasn't happening last night, as I padded some shows due to Obama's speech. 

My iOS app shows an error, so it's probably a temporary server issue.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

It's fixed now.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I checked my TO DO LIST and selected an item and modified it.
It is working PERFECTLY.



kes601 said:


> Since getting 20.5.6 I'm unable to manage my To Do List. I can get to the To Do List, but if I try to go into any of the scheduled recordings to manage them, it goes to the next screen then immediately bounces back to the To Do List. This is happening on the Roamio and Minis. I've tried restarting the Roamio and it has not helped.
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It was probably a TiVo server issue. Most of the UI requires a connection to their servers function properly any more.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> It was probably a TiVo server issue. Most of the UI requires a connection to their servers function properly any more.


Tell me about it. I deleted a program earlier today and I just noticed it was back under My Shows. They must be installing (screwing up) some new software.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's crazy how the core DVR functionality depends so heavily on their servers now. You'd think they'd have a fall back to local data for when the servers are down.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> You'd think they'd have a fall back to local data for when the servers are down.


this, 100%.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It's crazy how the core DVR functionality depends so heavily on their servers now. You'd think they'd have a fall back to local data for when the servers are down.


 And why do they even bother with local guide data if they are not really using it much anymore?


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It's crazy how the core DVR functionality depends so heavily on their servers now. You'd think they'd have a fall back to local data for when the servers are down.


If they had programmers that could write good network fallback code, sure. But they don't. I also think they just don't care that their servers run slow sometimes, impacting all users.

And again it's ridiculous that they don't do all this crap in the background anyway when the data is all local.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo now Connects to their Central servers so much more often.

When SkipMode is fully implemented on all DVRs the central servers will become overloaded and will be expanded.

they are looking for a much faster way to get the commercial marks after each show to their DVRs without going through a full connect, just sending a broadcast patch of some sort.

My guess is that this will probably require a patch something like 20.5.7.

TiVo now does something for the exhibiting Bolts after each show. but that is only a few machines. now they will be dealing with orders of magnitude more DVRs.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo may need another solution to marking commercials immediately after a show airs.

This may be part of reason central servers are overloaded with SkipMode on many more DVRs than just a few Bolts across country.

The solution for commercial hop in the Dish Network Hoppers was to mark all the commercials once overnight and have the commercial Hopping available only the next day, not immediately after the show aired.

This is better for the networks, since 85% of the viewers watched the show in real time as it aired. Only 15% watched it later on in their DVRs. More people would watch their commercials, making their advertisers and the networks happier.

This would free the TiVo central servers back to one contact per DVR per day.

This would fine with me, as I watch most shows other than news days later.


----------



## samccfl99 (Sep 7, 2013)

slowbiscuit said:


> If they had programmers that could write good network fallback code, sure. But they don't. I also think they just don't care that their servers run slow sometimes, impacting all users.
> 
> And again it's ridiculous that they don't do all this crap in the background anyway when the data is all local.


I surely would get yelled at if I criticized the great Tivo Development as in this thread . Of course I Love It. No, they cannot develop or code very well, can they? Although I am super impressed that in 20.5.6 they finally got rid of the HDMI sync delays caused by their split second audio dropout going in and out of Tivo Central. Over 2 years I been fighting them about that!

I do not have Lifetime service (guess I was dumb) and if I ever disconnect from the service, I wonder how the box will work? That is if I ever use it to record again. NOT READY TO DISCONNECT...LOL. It is beyond any of us as to why they want so much control over the local box.

*I LOVE MY ROAMIO PRO AND MINI, BUT TO GET A NEW BOLT PRO WHEN AVAILABLE WOULD BE WAY TOO EXPENSIVE FOR ME....TIVO IS NOT CHEAP...*


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

zerdian1 said:


> My guess is that this will probably require a patch something like 20.5.7.


That's how it already works. Most of the UI connects to the TiVo Servers using something called the mind interface or RPC. It uses simple JSON calls to request specific information from the server based on what you're doing. It does it every time you highlight a show in My Shows, that's how it gets the little "cover art" for the show. It does it every time you search. It does it every 30 seconds or so to refresh the Discovery Bar. It does it every time you rearrange the 1P manager or adjust a 1P's options. SkipMode uses the same interface. It requests and receives a small list of data for each show. (~150KB per show) It's a minor addition and will likely have little to no effect on their servers.

I don't know why they are doing a market roll out for SkipMode but I'm 99% sure it's not because they are worried about their servers not being able to handle the load.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Awhile back, I kept getting the spinning blue circle when trying to do just about anything, so I turned my modem OFF. Roamio worked fine, if it can't see the net it does not bother trying to be superuptodate.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

samccfl99 said:


> and if I ever disconnect from the service, I wonder how the box will work?


It will be a doorstop. You will be able to play all of the existing recordings, but not much if anything else.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Have seen no problems with latest update, other that a reboot at 7:10PM to install it. I was watching a BB game and recording and poof - reboot and 25 minutes later all is well.

So much for 2AM reboots.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Could there have been a blip in the power? If anything causes a reboot the software will install.


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

I've seen a lot of complaints about TiVos installing updates at weird times in the past year or so. I think one of the updates a year or two ago introduced a bug in the code that chooses when to schedule a reboot for an update.


----------



## mchief (Sep 10, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> Could there have been a blip in the power? If anything causes a reboot the software will install.


Nope Dan, Tivo on a UPS.


----------

